# 2009 rings vs 2011+



## kines (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm trying to replace my 2009 Record 11 speed chainrings. Most sites say that their rings are for 2011+. Are they not compatable with my 2009? And if not, any idea where to get rings for my 2009? Thanks. KN


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

(deleted - posts condensed)


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

According to the tec documents, they aren't compatible *scratching head*









Apparently, the older style used a nut and bolt... while the newer style threads into the small chain ring. 


I wonder if the old Record11/Chorus11 are interchangeable with the newer Athena11 rings? If so, you could grab this athena crank for $115 on Amazon and swap the rings (assuming 53/39).


Here's an older post worth reading, for some options http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/source-campy-11sp-chainrings-259826.html


----------



## kines (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Do you know of any source of information to determine whether the new Athena rings would fit on old Record cranks?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

kines said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you know of any source of information to determine whether the new Athena rings would fit on old Record cranks?


I haven't been able to find anything definitive...

I was studying the 2010 tech docs and it looks like the *carbon* athena is the same as the other pre-2011 carbon cranks. It appears that the alloy athena used different bolts... they could still be the same dimensions though, but I haven't been able to determine what those dimensions are. I wouldn't chance it on that amazon deal I posted above unless someone with personal experience speaks up. 

*rant* typical campy... between the 2009 and 2011 rings, a different offset for Centaur vs Athena... there are (at least!) four completely different standard-sized 135mm BCD chainrings floating around. Given that Campy has such a small market share in the first place, and don't offer replacement rings for most setups, it's amazing that any 3rd party is even bothered to supply aftermarket rings. WTF is wrong with Campy? This type of BS is just going to lead people to find alternatives. Just trying to figure this mess out is encouraging me to use a different brand of crank/ring when I do my next build. It's ludicrous... and that's just the standard cranks, the compacts have their own compatibility issues. I'm sure that there are various modifications available to make non-compatible rings work, but WTF? *end rant*

I did manage to find a set of compatible Specialites TA rings on wiggle. But the large ring is only available in 53 and the 42 small ring (or 39) is currently sold out.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Agree with @headloss. It's a mess.

Not including the current Record's etc threaded small ring, there are 2 distinct types of chainring bolts in use. The current alloy Athena uses what I'd call a "conventional" or traditional arrangement of the screw on the outside and nut on the inside. My carbon UT Athena, and the earlier Records etc shown above used a reverse system with the screw on the inside and nut outside.

The question is whether or not the hole sizes for the chainring bolts, both in the chainrings and the crank, are compatible between the current Athena and the older Record.

I don't know, and would have to do a bunch of dissassembly to find out. Sorry.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

kines said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you know of any source of information to determine whether the new Athena rings would fit on old Record cranks?


I was cleaning the bike with the 2010 carbon cranks and found a looser crank bolt, so I took it off and compared to a "conventional" Campy crank bolt.

Good news.

The "shoulders" of both which contact the rings are the same size. The "2010" example narrows down more in the centre, and the holes in the spider match this smaller diameter. The old nut won't fit through.

So, I believe the Athena alloy rings will work, but use the Record crankbolts.


----------



## kines (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I'll post my results in case it helps someone else, too.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

It seems that the new and old style rings (for carbon cranks) are interchangeable too... with the UTC3 nut&bolt set from Specialites TA. I think between the S.TA fasteners, the old Campy fasteners, and the newer Campy fasteners... most combinations can be made to work with a little trial and error. Look forward to hearing what works, @kines. 

Anyways I found this on a thread on another site, it's the instructions for the S.TA fasteners.


----------



## tztag (Aug 15, 2010)

I can confirm since I've been down this road with cranksets I own. The Record and Chorus crankarms for all Ultra Torque years have the same mounting tab width, so rings from any Record/Chorus UT crank will work with any year arms. But, since the latest rings use have threaded inner rings, you can't re-use the arm bolts with the latest rings. The hidden arm bolt is also a different head diameter so that one can't be re-used either. Net, with proper bolts Record and Chorus 11 all work fine together, any year.

The Athena 11sp compact arms have a thinner mounting tab, so you *can't* use record or chorus rings on athena, or use athena rings on Record/Chorus. Just adding spacers won't work either since the hidden bolt mounting surface is at a different height on the Athena compact arms. 

There is an exception though- the Athena Ultra-Torque 53/39 aluminum arms have the record/chorus tab width so those rings can be used with basically any 135BCD campy crank, useful for putting 11speed rings on older arms are maintaining a traditional look.

I have TA Nerius 11 rings also and they are designed with the Record/Chorus tab width in mind and they will not work on Athena Compact arms.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Last post is correct. The pre-2011 cranks are the same. I use 2011 11s chainrings on a 2008 10s Record UT crank. You just need the 2011 bolt kit.


----------



## Bnystrom (Oct 27, 2007)

tztag said:


> The Athena 11sp compact arms have a thinner mounting tab, so you *can't* use record or chorus rings on athena, or use athena rings on Record/Chorus. Just adding spacers won't work either since the hidden bolt mounting surface is at a different height on the Athena compact arms.


This is true except for the last sentence. I was able to successfully fit an Athena FC-AT150 ring to a 2008 Super Record crank using some custom spacers. I took an .015" (.4mm) spacer between the crank arm and the hidden bolt mounting tab and a .160" (4mm) spacer between the rings. 

Be careful when tightening the bolts to Campy's recommended 8nm torque spec. One of mine stripped, so I'm replacing them with Wickwerks bolts that claim to be more robust, use an Allen key rather than a Torx wrench and are only $10.50 for the set.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

kines said:


> I'm trying to replace my 2009 Record 11 speed chainrings. Most sites say that their rings are for 2011+. Are they not compatable with my 2009? And if not, any idea where to get rings for my 2009? Thanks. KN


2011 chainrings have threads while 2009 ones don't. Older ones are used with bolts and nuts while new ones don't use nuts.
You can use new 2011 chainrings with 2009 cranks, but you also need new set of screws for 2011 rings, the ones without nuts.
This is exactly what I have, 2009 cranks with new threaded rings and new bolts.
BTW if you are changing to new type big ring, you will also need new type small ring, holes are not the same as before.

To save some money I strongly advise to buy Stronglight CT2 replacement chainrings for Campagnolo.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

